# Home Brew hunting attractants/cover scents



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I made my own cover scent today. I took free pine needles, leaves, and dirt put it in a pot and boiled it. The dirt I placed in a paper towel and made a dirt tea bag. It looks a little brown and definatly has a scent of pine. The reason I made my own was all my buddies use mine and don't buy there own.
I think i'll make a special bottle for the friends! 

Tell us your recipe. I searched the internet and there are some good recipes out there.

Also which is better Peanut butter?
Molasses?
Apples?
Mineral Block?
Corn Feeder?
All of the above


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

My way of thinking has always been to eliminate my scent - that way the deer doesn't get spooked by any scent that doesn't belong or is just not quite right??

Am I wrong in thinking this??

I've also heard of guys that put some leaves, sticks, moss and a little dirt all from their hunting area - in a tote and store their clothese in these during the off season - makes sense to me. I've thought about trying this.......that way your clothes already smell like the surroundings and you don't really have to worry about foreign scents......

I don't know if this would be classified as a scent eliminator or cover scent??


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have given the "smoking up" a try for the last week or so and I have had pretty good results. I was VERY skeptical but had some buddies give good reports so I am trying it on a limited basis. I'll keep you posted on how it works.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I make cover scents but I dont add any scents to it them that wouldnt occur naturally in the location your hunting. So in other word if I am hunting a cornfield I wont put pine in my scent.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Use this basic formula...
*2 Cups of 3&#37; hydrogen peroxide
*2 Cups of distilled water
*1/2 Cup baking soda
*1 Ounce unscented shampoo (from drug store or helath food store)

-Combine all ingrediants in a bowl (clean) until the baking soda dissolves,
-Pour into a 1 gallon milk jug (clean) put lid on loosley so gasses can excape
for 3 days.
- Buy a cheap plastic spray bottle and fill it up.

You can also do a scent blocker wipe by pouring the formula over brown multifold towels in a sealable plastic container ...Let is sit and absorb the formula and pour the extra out.

You can add scents by letting acorns, leaves or pine needles sit in the water for a couple of days before making the formula but make sure you get any solids out because they will block the sprayer.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Here is what I do & its hanging on my deck right NOW.
Got an ole garment bag, its about 2'X2' & aprox 6' long. I just put in about 4" of dampened leaves from my yard. All my outer garments go in there & after a night the smell of the forest has permeated the clothes. (boots also)

But then if you get dressed & sit in a vehicle with stink from cigs, cigar, & booze, well stay home.

Been doing this for years, not saying that th e stuff one can buy is no good, but I like the idea of forest smell on my gear.

Nik


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nikster..Sounds like a recipe for success, I do the same exact thing but I always have the "brew" availabe and spray it on just to make sure theres no unwanted scents.


----------

